# Cocoa Butter... Where to buy in stores?



## littleginger73 (Oct 9, 2014)

The only thing I've found is those cocoa butter sticks I see at Walgreens next to the lotions.. Is that the same thing?


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 9, 2014)

What does it list as the ingredients? If it just says that it contains cocoa butter, then I wouldn't hesitate to use it. 

 Also- Sprouts used to sell un-refined cocoa butter in little 2 oz. tubs a few years back. I don't know if they still do or not nowadays, but if you have one nearby, you could pop in and see.


 IrishLass


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 9, 2014)

It says 100% cocoa butter but it's almost 1.50 per oz and I need about 160z for a patch.. That's way too much money so I need to find a container of cocoa butter....


----------



## Susie (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't know where you live, but you may need to order that online.


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 9, 2014)

Try here: http://www.brambleberry.com/Cocoa-Butter-P3218.aspx

or 

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/ProductFilter.aspx?FBK=cocoa+butter&x=0&y=0


----------

